# [lecteur non monté] Aidé moi gros problemee pleeasse

## esmax666

cela ve dire quoi lecteur non monté?

j'ai jhe n'arrive pas a lire le cd ou dvd

es ce qu'il faut que je fasse quelque chose de special ?

j'ai esayé de faire ce qui y est marqué a cette adresse mais j ai s rien reussi a faire ( j ai pas trop compris non pls d ailleur ...) http://gentoofr.org/viewer.php?id=16&id_lien=19

bash-2.05b# # mkdir /etc/portage

bash-2.05b# # vi /etc/portage/package.unmask

bash-2.05b# # nano -w /etc/portage/package.unmask

bash-2.05b# sys-kernel/config-kernel

bash: sys-kernel/config-kernel: No such file or directory

bash-2.05b# sys-fs/submount

bash: sys-fs/submount: No such file or directory

bash-2.05b#       

ensuite j'ai KDE avec gentoo

j air tapé cat/etc/fstab est j'ai recu 

ash-2.05b# cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information. 

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $ 

# 

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency). It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely. 

# <fs> <mountpoint> <type> <opts> <dump/pass> 

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts. 

/dev/hda3 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 1 

/dev/hda8 / reiserfs noatime 0 0 

/dev/hda7 /opt reiserfs noatime 0 0 

/dev/hda6 /usr/local reiserfs noatime 0 0 

/dev/hda5 none swap sw 0 0 

/dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro 

0 0 

#/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto noauto 0 0 

/dev/hda2 /mnt/data vfat user,umask=0 0 0 

/dev/hda1 /mnt/xp ntfs noatime 0 0 

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot! 

none /proc proc defaults 0 0 

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will 

# use almost no memory if not populated with files) 

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this: 

none /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0 

bash-2.05b#Last edited by esmax666 on Mon Jan 31, 2005 3:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manu.acl

déjà va faire un tour là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

ça rendra ton post plus clair

et aussi fais un petit (le # c'est pour préciser que tu dois le faire en root, tu ne dois pas le saisir dans ta console)

```
# source /etc/profile
```

ça nous aidera à savoir où tu te trouves dans ton arborescence en affichant ta position dans ton promptLast edited by manu.acl on Mon Jan 31, 2005 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esmax666

ok dans j devais pas mettre "#" ... oups ...   :Embarassed: 

donc j 'ai taper le commande 

bash-2.05b# source /etc/profile

max root #

et voila ce que j'ai recu ensuite je dois faire quoi ?

j'ai essayer de continuer comme ils disent sur le site (http://gentoofr.org/viewer.php?id=16&id_lien=19)mais recois ca:

bash-2.05b# source /etc/profile

max root # mkdir /etc/portage

mkdir: cannot create directory `/etc/portage': File exists

max root # vi /etc/portage/package.unmask

bash: vi: command not found

max root #

je ne mis connais pas beaucoup dans linux desolé

----------

## manu.acl

tu dois installer vim avant d'utiliser la commande 'vi' :

```
# emerge vim
```

----------

## bosozoku

vi est un éditeur de texte console.

Tu peux utiliser nano qui est installé par defaut je crois.

Sinon, tu fais en root : emerge vim

PS : si tu débutes sous linux, je ne crois pas que ce soit une très bonne idée de commencer avec gentoo qui s'adresse plutôt aux "iniciés".

----------

## Enlight

mkdir te dis simplement qu'il ne va pas créer quelquechose qui existe déjà donc jusque là rien de grâve.

Quand à vi c'est un editeur de texte que tu n'as pas installé... donc soit tu l'emerge, sois tu utilise nano -w à la place des vi.

Par contre fais nous plaisir et utilise le BBc code dans tes post pour être plus lisible (code quote ...)

----------

## esmax666

ok merci les gars j'ai installé donc VIM

ensuite j'ai tapé le commande:

vi /etc/portage/package.unmask

J'ai recu ce message

E325: ATTENTION

Found a swap file by the name "/etc/portage/.package.unmask.swp"

          owned by: root   dated: Mon Jan 31 16:41:07 2005

         file name: /etc/portage/package.unmask

          modified: YES

         user name: root   host name: max

        process ID: 29603

While opening file "/etc/portage/package.unmask"

(1) Another program may be editing the same file.

    If this is the case, be careful not to end up with two

    different instances of the same file when making changes.

    Quit, or continue with caution.

(2) An edit session for this file crashed.

    If this is the case, use ":recover" or "vim -r /etc/portage/package.unmask"

    to recover the changes (see ":help recovery").

    If you did this already, delete the swap file "/etc/portage/.package.unmask.

swp"

    to avoid this message.

Swap file "/etc/portage/.package.unmask.swp" already exists!

[O]pen Read-Only, (E)dit anyway, (R)ecover, (Q)uit, (A)bort, (D)elete it:  

le 2eme ecran que je recois lorque je met edit:

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

"/etc/portage/package.unmask" [New File]                      0,0-1         All

voila ou dois inserer les 2 ligne que le site me demande? il ne faut pas faire en geneneral control+ X pour sortir ?

merci de votre aide [/quote]

----------

## manu.acl

En fait là tu dois supprimer le fichier /etc/portage/.package.unmask.swp

```
# rm /etc/portage/.package.unmask.swp
```

Autrement il considère le fichier /etc/portage/package.unmask comme ouvert et t'empèche donc de l'ouvrir une deuxième fois pour éviter les erreurs si ce sont deux utilisateurs différents qui l'ont ouvert simultanément.

En supprimant le fichier .swp tu auras accès au fichier en lui même.

----------

## esmax666

euh ben enfaite je crois jke j avais pas ce ficher la deja de plus quand j'ai taper la commande que tu ma donné j'ai eu:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# rm /etc/portage/.package.unmask.swp
> 
> rm: cannot remove `/etc/portage/.package.unmask.swp': No such file or directory

 

----------

## manu.acl

En effet, il dit "New FIle" sur ton écran ... bref essaye d'écrire dedans comme ça ... si ça passe tant mieux

----------

## esmax666

oui mais je truc que je disais avant c'est que l'insere les 2 ligne mais apres je sais pas comment quitté la fenetre en fesant une sauvegarde...

c'est pas control+X en general est apres on fait yes?

merci

----------

## manu.acl

dans vim tu fais :

```
[ECHAP] :x
```

----------

## esmax666

ta pas msn ou aim lol ?

ca serai plus pratique pour discuter, en bref

lorque je fait control+C 

j'ai ca qui m'apparais tout en ba

```
    Type  :quit<Enter>  to exit Vim                               3,0-1         All"     
```

----------

## manu.acl

j'ai pas dit

```
[CTRL]+C
```

j'ai dit

```
[ECHAP] :x

```

----------

## esmax666

j'ai laisse tombé cette methote parsque j'savais pas ou tapé ta commande pour sortir du vim

Enfaite la maintenant je dois installé un ficher "masked" ques qu'il a de particulier?

quand je veux l'installer par la commande emerge ca ne marche pas ? pourquoi?

```
bash-2.05b# emerge -av config-kernel

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "config-kernel" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/config-kernel-0.3.2-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

# <latexer@gentoo.org> (11 Oct 2004)

# Broken, soon to be removed pending reworking.

- sys-kernel/config-kernel-0.3.3 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/config-kernel-0.3.2 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

bash-2.05b#

```

----------

## manu.acl

Le fait qu'il soit MASKED veut dire qu'il est masqué.

Il est pas considéré comme stable.

Il me semble qu'il y a un tuto sur ça dans la section Docs de gentoo.org

----------

## TGL

De toute façon, laisse tomber config-kernel, c'est obsolète (et c'est bien pour ça qu'il est masqué). "emerge submount" marche très bien sans ce hack maintenant.

----------

## esmax666

ca va me faire planter le pc alors si j'installe le fichier ?

j'ai trouvez un example mais j ai pas trop compris le principe

```

Exemple de code 2.2 : Exemple d'un paquet masqué

# emerge -p cowsay

 These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 Calculating dependencies

 !! all ebuilds that could satisfy "cowsay" have been masked.

 !! possible candidates are:

 - games-misc/cowsay-3.03 (masked by: missing keyword)

 

Tester des paquets

Vous pourriez vouloir tester un paquet vous-même pour voir s'il fonctionne malgré son état masqué. Même si l'on ne suggère pas aux utilisateurs moyens de le faire, les personnes que souhaitent aider les développeurs en testant des paquets sont libres de démasquer et tester des paquets sur leur système. Cela se fait en ajoutant le mot-clef « macos » au fichier d'information d'un paquet, ou « ebuild ». Pour ajouter le mot-clef macos à un ebuild, il vous faudra utiliser la commande « ekeyword » qui fait partie du paquet gentoolkit-dev. 

Exemple de code 2.3 : Installer gentoolkit-dev

# emerge gentoolkit-dev

Exemple de code 2.4 : Ajouter un mot-clef à un paquet

# cd /usr/portage/games-misc/cowsay

# ekeyword ppc-macos cowsay-3.03.ebuild
```

je dois taper quoi alors ?

# ekeyword ppc-macos config-kernel.ebuild[/code] <-- j pense pas que j'ai juste LOL

----------

## esmax666

mais  submount et egalement caché   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## TGL

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> mais  submount et egalement caché  

  Tu es sur quelle archi ? Envoies nous donc le résultat d'un petit "emerge info" tiens.

Bon et sinon, pourquoi tu voulais submount déjà ? C'est quoi ton problème de départ en fait, ton "lecteur non monté" il t'arrives où et quand ? Parceque là j'ai l'impression que tu as foncé tête baissée sur cette histoire de submount, mais je voudrais être spur que c'est bien de ça dont tu as besoin avant d'aller plus loin.

----------

## TGL

Résumé de qlqs épisodes qui pour des raisons étranges ont eu lieu dans un autre topic :

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ok donc c'était pas qu'il était pas reconnu. Je vais essayer de t'expliquer rapidement histoire que ça reste pas flou pour toi.
> 
> Les unités de stoquage sous Linux, il faut les "monter" dans un répertoire pour voir leur contenu.
> 
> Tu même simuler un montage, exemple : une image iso, bah tu la montes dans un dossier en lui faisant croire que c'est un vrai cd. Tu peux aussi monter autant de fois que tu veux le même périphérique.
> ...

 

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *esmax666 wrote:*   donc en clair je dois bien passer par l'installation de submount et du logiciel "masqued de tout facon ? 
> 
> Submount n'est pas masqué, en tout cas pas pour x86. Le HOWTO que tu as essayé de suivre est vieux, et depuis des choses ont changé, en particulier :
> 
> - plus besoin de config-kernel dans cette histoire
> ...

 

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> esmax, qu'est-ce que tu veux faire?
> 
> Si tu veux pouvoir lire un CD / DVD avec des donnees, tout ce que tu as a faire (si tu as bien configure ton /etc/fstab) c'est, avec root, "mount /mnt/cdrom" ...

 

----------

## manu.acl

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Résumé de qlqs épisodes qui pour des raisons étranges ont eu lieu dans un autre topic

 

Mais celà ne nous ... regarde pas !

[Edit](j'ai pas pu m'en empécher dsl)[/Edit]

----------

## Trevoke

tu peux essayer magicdev aussi c'est pour GNOME mais bon, c'est pas necessairement genant, d'apres ce que tu as installe.

----------

## esmax666

alors j'ai essayé la commande

voila les resultat

bash-2.05b# emerge -pv submount

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "submount" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-fs/submount-0.9 (masked by: package.mask)

# <latexer@gentoo.org> (11 Oct 2004)

# Broken, soon to be removed pending reworking.

# Related ebuilds that depped on config-kernel

- sys-fs/submount-0.9-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

bash-2.05b# emerge submount

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "submount" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-fs/submount-0.9 (masked by: package.mask)

# <latexer@gentoo.org> (11 Oct 2004)

# Broken, soon to be removed pending reworking.

# Related ebuilds that depped on config-kernel

- sys-fs/submount-0.9-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

bash-2.05b#          

alors que faire?

----------

## TGL

Fais un "emerge sync", le paquet a été marqué stable il y a quelques jours seulement.

----------

## esmax666

a oki ! merci

ben la ca fais une mise a jour !!

En tous cas vous etes tres sympa les gars !

J'ai faisle tour des forum linux et j trouve que c'est celui la le plus sympa  :Wink:  ( vous etes aussi les meilleurs  :Laughing: 

----------

## esmax666

enfaite je viens d 'installé submount, je'nai plus besoin d'installer config-kernel ?je dois juste configurer le fichier "/etc/fstab"

----------

## TGL

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> enfaite je viens d 'installé submount, je'nai plus besoin d'installer config-kernel ?je dois juste configurer le fichier "/etc/fstab"

 

Exactement. Config-kernel était nécessaire à une époque pour installer submount, mais plus maintenant, donc oui, configure juste ta fstab.

----------

